# Friends, I have a favor to ask



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Aaron and my husband have been best friends since they were six years old. In the last few years, a wonderful woman named Laura has been in his life. We loved her the moment we met her. Warm, funny, and smart, and she'd just bought a restaurant (so of course we immediately went out and got her a copy of _Kitchen Confidential_). She was a natural. She turned the place around, and found her true calling. All her employees loved her, and she developed fiercely loyal customers. 
Not long after, she developed colon cancer and just finished chemo a year ago. But we just found out that there's a tumor in her lung and it looks bad. She and Aaron flew to Texas to see a top specialist today. 
Aaron asked us to think of her today and to ask anyone we know who prays to keep her in their thoughts. So I'm asking my friends here. If you meditate or pray or have some other form of spiritual practice, would you please think of Laura and Aaron today and in the next couple of weeks. And if you belong to a prayer chain, we would deeply appreciate it if you would ask for their prayers too. 
Thank you all.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Count me in, Phoebe. Let's hear better news soon.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Me to,

I hope all works out for Aaron.

God speed


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Did he go to MD Anderson? My wife and I are both cancer survivors. My wife, Breast with a stem cell transplant and I'm 10 yrs out from Lances desease.
Don't be afraid to pm us anytime, Stay away from the internet. most information that you receive has a hidden agenda.
We are firm believers in turning the corner. We also sit on the board board of the ryanfoundation.org in wiched we created a cure for MPS kids. No queston is stupid or menial,Please ask us.
Sorry to hear and you will be in our prayers\ Laura and AAron
PS if they are going to Baylor or in Dallas our house is open to them, we have plenty of room . I'm a great primary giver,


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

I'll pray for Laura too. I'm praying for my father who has just discovered has cancer. I'm believing that God will heal them both, because we have asked it of him and know that what he has promised he is also able to perform. My heart goes out to you and your friends Aaron and Laura. Thank you for bringing it to us all. 

Plum


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Mezz, CC, Panini, and Plum thank you so much for your good wishes. They are much appreciated (and perhaps they are helping).
Laura has been seeing doctors at Anderson (apparently light years away from they way she was treated in San Francisco). She's had 3 CT scans and no other lesions have shown up. The SF doctors seemed way too sure that the original cancer had metastasized. She's having more tests today and then meeting with the oncologist on Tuesday to plan out what's next. Aaron sounded much better on the phone last night. 

Plum, I'm so very sorry to hear about your father. I will keep him in my thoughts.

Panini, thank you so much for your generous offer of time and experience. It means a lot. It also helps to hear stories like yours and your wife's. Thank you.

This all just reminds me of a doctor I used to go to years ago. He never exercized, ate too much and poorly, but he lost two, seemingly healthy much younger wives: one to a car accident and one to a rare disease. He said that he should have been the one to go, but life isn't that predictable. So to love those around you while you have them. Time is out of your hands but love isn't.

Peace


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just a story.

My sister had turned down a number of marriage proposals for various reasons. When she finally did marry, it was a bit later than usual. But she had found someone she truly loved.

He was a divorcee. His first wife dumped him when he developed cystic fibrosis. At the time my sister met him he was single and on oxygen but busy with life. 

They were married for only 6 months. He was only really sick that last week of his life. It's been about 18 years now. She doesn't regret that decision at all.

Last night, in my three year olds prayer, he cut it all short. He said, "Bless everything."

We'll pray too.

Phil


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Thank you for your good thoughts and prayers. 

My Dad died two weeks ago. 
That might sound like the failure of all our prayers but I wanted to reassure you that it hasn't felt like that. His time had come, but the preceeding year was the most loving, peaceful time my stubborn family ever had, and that is a blessing beyond words which comforts me still. His illness put things in perspective, so that we've chosen to be tolerant and loving. If we had to lose him, and clearly we did, then I thank God that we had 13 months to learn how to face it together. We're still learning how to take care of each other. My sister and I were both able to spend a lot of time with him in the week before he died and we have no regrets that we could have done more for him, because we know that he knows that he was loved and that he loved us. Life is so precious, but it seems apparent to me know that loving each other whatever the outcome is more precious still. Evidently we could not avoid going through his death, but we have been kept out of deep despair. You never know when the person you've just smiled at in the street has just lost someone and needed to know such kindness. 
Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Plum,
Sorry for your loss.
I truely believe that out of every negetive comes at least two positives.
Once you have witnessed or been a part of a trauma you seem to develop an aura. You will find that you will seem to know when someone else is going through or experienced something adverse. They will always be getting, or have, their priorities straight. Don't be afraid to ask, cuz 9 times out of 10 you'll find the meeting meaningful and comforting. This is just how I feel.
Prayers and strenght to you and your family.
Pan


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

What wise words. I think that is true of conversations I've had lately. Now I'll know to trust my instincts. Thank you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Plum, may your dad rest in peace.

Sometimes the prayers for the sick person actually benefit those closest to him/her. Your reconciliation must have been balm to him. I wish you all peace.

Mezz


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Plum,
I'm so sorry for your loss, but at the same time, I'm so happy for you that you and your family had such an important year together. It sounds like it was (and is continuing to be) an extraordinary gift. How amazing life is. And thank you for the PM. I'd forgotten I'd written that and needed to be reminded myself.

And let me add an update on my friends Laura and Aaron. Aaron had to undergo a hip replacement while Laura was in chemo, but they both came through and we're hoping to drive up north to visit in December. No one is talking about time or prognosis, but right now I don't feel a need to know. Each day is precious and filled with possibilities. At least that's how I'm feeling after reading Plum's post.

Peace


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know any of you personally, but I feel as if I do. I recognize that I am still fairly new to the forum, but I feel like I am part of the family -- I know that translates  

In a collective way, I think we support each other with thoughts and prayers every day. I am grateful that this forum provided Phoebe an arm that could reach out. When I was recovering I made sure I had a laptop so I could check in. I think my husband finally realizes that I am not having an online afair LOL!

Speaking of which, husband just woke up -- need to take him in for bloodwork. He is an amazing man, and came home from being out to sea to care for me after surgery. 

Yes, life is precious, and when we look into the eyes of the one we love and nothing needs to be said, it is amazing.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## angel (Dec 13, 2000)

love and positive thoughts are winging their way ovr to this very special lady from Australia.
Angel in OZ.


----------

